# View of Fountains From Restaurant in Souk Al Bahar



## After_Shock (Sep 16, 2012)

Got some friends coming over to stay next week and am wanting somewhere to eat with fountain views that I can book.

Loads of ppl have said Souk Al Bahar but finding out which restaurants have fountain views is not that easy.

Any suggestions?

Just want normal western food nothing eastern as were having a night out and two of us dont like spicy stuff.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Rivington Grill? If you were prepared to go for something a little more 'exotic' - Karma Cafe and Mango Tree In Soukh Al Bahar are very good and Thiptara (table outside) in Address Hotel should be considered.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

After_Shock said:


> Got some friends coming over to stay next week and am wanting somewhere to eat with fountain views that I can book.
> 
> Loads of ppl have said Souk Al Bahar but finding out which restaurants have fountain views is not that easy.
> 
> ...


If you want to eat seafood book at Bice Mare, specify you want to be on the terrace: you won't be disappointed.
It's an italian restaurant btw so would fit in your western/nonspicy kitchen request.


----------



## After_Shock (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, one other mentioned was left bank but I cant find anywhere to say it has a view of the fountains??


----------



## NAM (Jul 30, 2011)

Karma Cafe is good- Good food and Bar.


----------



## Scatterling (Apr 25, 2010)

After_Shock said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, one other mentioned was left bank but I cant find anywhere to say it has a view of the fountains??


I don't think it has a view (could be wrong, though). Also Left Bank is more of a bar/club than a restaurant, although food is available


----------



## Scatterling (Apr 25, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> Rivington Grill? If you were prepared to go for something a little more 'exotic' - Karma Cafe and Mango Tree In Soukh Al Bahar are very good and Thiptara (table outside) in Address Hotel should be considered.


Rivington Grill is overpriced and overrated pub food, but at least it's western and you can book. Mango Tree and Thiptara are both Thai. Not sure about Karma Cafe, but I think it's Asian fusion. 

There is also the Meat Company. The views are a little restricted but you can easily get up and look at them when they go off. The food isn't as good as the one in the Madinat though, IMO


----------



## Scatterling (Apr 25, 2010)

There is also Asado which, although further back from the fountains, does have a view. It's also a little pricey too though


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

TGIF and Mango tree have good views of the fountains.


----------



## Scatterling (Apr 25, 2010)

It also depends on if you want somewhere that serves alcohol. Only the restaurants on the Souk side of the bridge do. There are plenty of restaurants/cafes on the mall side that have great views, but none of them serve alcohol, and I don't think you can book at any of them either


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Left Bank has a view if you can get out onto their tiny balcony and strain your neck round the corner, but it's a very limited view, from what I remember.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Scatterling said:


> Rivington Grill is overpriced and overrated pub food, but at least it's western and you can book. Mango Tree and Thiptara are both Thai. Not sure about Karma Cafe, but I think it's Asian fusion.
> 
> There is also the Meat Company. The views are a little restricted but you can easily get up and look at them when they go off. The food isn't as good as the one in the Madinat though, IMO


I never said Rivington was good, but it does meet the criteria . Karma Kafe is Asian fusion.


----------



## After_Shock (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks again for all the replies, alcohol was a requirement as its a night out.

We have booked Rivington, ive heard mixed reviews as has been given on here but can only try it for ourselves.

The asian style food would be o.k on a night just for a meal but its a full night out and as two of us arent massively keen on that food, mixing it with drink might not be the best of ideas!

Anyways the booking process with Rivington was very good and they accomodated our exact requests very helpfully, hopefully the food is o.k for the price.


----------



## Cearense (Aug 19, 2011)

*Armani Peck*

Go to Armani Peck in Burj Khalifa. Excellent view of the fountains, alcohol served and reasonable prices.


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

After_Shock said:


> Thanks again for all the replies, alcohol was a requirement as its a night out.
> 
> We have booked Rivington, ive heard mixed reviews as has been given on here but can only try it for ourselves.
> 
> ...


How was your night out? Worth a visit?


----------



## After_Shock (Sep 16, 2012)

Gwayland7 said:


> How was your night out? Worth a visit?


Yeah enjoyed it, food was very good, pints were also good and the service was excellent from the lady at the front desk to the waitors so would definately go back.

Menu is a touch limited being ultra picky but the balcony gives a great view which is elevated of the fountains and was good all round.


----------



## rorymac (Mar 1, 2012)

We did Neos Bar (63rd floor of Address hotel Downtown dubai) and the night time view of the fountains was spectacular as was the view of Dubs. Bit of a faff getting there via lifts but got there eventually!

Drinks are a little expensive (50 AEd for a bottle of beer) but you can use the fine dining voucher there to eat.

Great bar and I would go back.


----------



## After_Shock (Sep 16, 2012)

rorymac said:


> We did Neos Bar (63rd floor of Address hotel Downtown dubai) and the night time view of the fountains was spectacular as was the view of Dubs. Bit of a faff getting there via lifts but got there eventually!
> 
> Drinks are a little expensive (50 AEd for a bottle of beer) but you can use the fine dining voucher there to eat.
> 
> Great bar and I would go back.


Thanks for the suggestion may well give that one a try in the coming weeks


----------

